# Milgard mullion covers



## Michael H (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone worked with Milgard windows that have projecting interior mullion covers? I'm doing the interior trim on a new house in which Milgard (perhaps Tuscany?) fiberglass windows, some with wood veneer, have already been installed with the exterior trim nailed on. The casement windows have two mullion covers which project proud of the interior surface between the three panes, the covers project about 1.75" or so proud of the window interior, and run vertically a little bit shy of the top and bottom of the window frame. These are too long to permit insertion of the stool and upper jamb without cutting them to a length about 1.5" shorter than the height of the frame. Don't know if they were supposed to be cut prior to installation or if there is some simple method to cut these to give clearance for the interior top and bottom window trim. I'm planning to use a skilsaw guide to attempt to cut them square and smoothly, but this seems like a step that wouldn't normally be required by any sensible vendor/manufacturer. I suspect they were supposed to be slipped off of their mounts and cut to length prior to the installation; the header and rough sill prevent that now. I've also contemplated routing the jamb and stool to fit around the covers which have a profile like a big rectangle with a smaller rectangle on its front; I could build a jig and use guide collars to match the shape. Anyone know the proper method to deal with these?


----------



## HandyNative (Aug 23, 2012)

I've never worked with that window manufacturer before if the mullion covers are fiberglass that has some potential hazards as far as the dust goes. Router flush trim bit perhaps? Could always try scoring the line with a knife and snapping off the excess.


----------

